# Halstaff's SOS Haunt 2012



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

We were blessed with great weather and a very enthusiastic crowd on Halloween. Between the 2 parties and Halloween night we had over 500 people. A bit down from last year but still a wonderful turnout.


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Good thing you completed that prop list and then added a few more! Wow, Everything looked fantastic!! Really Rich on Detail. I liked the house walkthrough too. Everything was Spot On.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is excellent! I just love your flying witch and your skelerector! They are awesome and I love your use of lighting too. What a gorgeous haunt you have....hee, hee, the better to scare you with my dear.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great home haunt. The entire thing is amazing. I can't believe how brave you are opening your home to a walk-through! Nice work all around.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, that is so impressive! I liked your pop up skellie on your lawn, the vampire hunter with his nemesis in the coffin and the skellie fishing with the skellie bait! All around it looks absolutely fabulous!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Awesome! Where in the world do you store all that?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holey Moley you sure know how to put together a haunt!!! It would be hard to pick a favorite but I would go wirh the flying witch!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding.......


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Whoa, do you know how to put on a haunt or what?

It's wonderful seeing how all the props you've worked on come together into one fantastic display.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I am going to have to drive down to San Diego next year. That really looks like it would be worth the trip! (I loved the ground breaker @ the 2 minute mark.)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW - that was just amazing. One of the things I love about the video is remembering the build threads for some of the props. You've used them so well. Absolutely inspiring setup - well done!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really great display! I'll bet the TOT's loved it.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind words. 
It was a fun year with all the new builds and they were a big hit.
R. Lamb and any other haunters are always welcome. Let me know and I'll put you on next years party guest list.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome as always.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Don. See you at the show and tell meeting next week.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, it was so awesome we did 3 walkthroughs just to make sure we saw everything. The bathroom looked awesome too. LH sighting @ 6:08 walking down hallway.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord Homicide said:


> Yeah, it was so awesome we did 3 walkthroughs just to make sure we saw everything. The bathroom looked awesome too. LH sighting @ 6:08 walking down hallway.


We're so glad you guys were able to make it to see the haunt.
There is so much going on that it does take some time to see it all. That's why we only have the inside of the house open for our parties. All the neighbors are invited to the open house so they get the chance to see the entire thing. Last year, one neighbor brought their church group. They really enjoyed it.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

In an effort to keep the video at a reasonable length, we didn't include entire scenes but here's some footage of the bedroom scene. Some of the details like the fans blowing the curtains as the scene transitions aren't really visible but you can get an idea of how it was set up.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Halstaff you did a great job! All that hard work you did over the year really paid off! The bedroom scene turned out great and of course I really enjoyed your haunt!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Fantastic Halstaff! it's so cool to see the haunt in its entirety. i still can't believe you put all that out in the yard and take it down every night!


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

one of these days your going to make a animated prop that will actually chase people through your haunt -)


----------

